# ATF to Open new Toronto Office



## The_Falcon (1 Jul 2005)

Just saw this on the Pulse24 news-ticker thing, and then found the like on the ATF site.   

http://www.atf.gov/press/fy05press/063005newtorontooffice.htm



> ATF TO OPEN NEW OFFICE IN TORONTO
> International Firearms Trafficking Expert Selected as Assistant Attaché
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm, The ATF is opening this office in Toronto to help assist local law enforcement in the cross-border trafficking in firearms (mainly).   And to help track weapons that are coming from the US.   Could this be because there are a large number of illegal guns crossing the border from the US into Canada?   Apparently US Politicos and Bureaucrats think so and are trying to do something to help solve the problem.   While our politicians (read   lib-left politicians), punish law abiding citizens, and ignore/downplay the issue hoping it just magically goes away.


----------



## wdewitt (5 Jul 2005)

It will help but first we have to clean house in Ottawa to make a clean swept . The biggest problem are the Liberals and The Blockheads.The Liberal had decriminalize poilicies that made it easier for the criminal's to operate in the first place. :threat:  :sniper: If you were caught with a weapon you got 20yrs. in jail.
Now its let make a deal?


----------



## sm1lodon (9 Jan 2009)

When only the police can have guns, it moves towards a police state.

When you don't have to belong to some group, be it political, ethnic, or religious, to own a gun, people, including the physically weak, are safer.

Banning firearms only makes it so honest people can't have them. Do you think criminals will suddenly put away their guns because they are illegal?

The ATF are here to ASSIST US? Assist us to do what? have the American government control our guns?

I don't think it is all that great.


----------



## meni0n (9 Jan 2009)

What the hell are you talking about? You can easily own a firearm in Canada, just have to do a 1 day course for the firearms license and that's it. The ATF will be assisting in the ILLEGAL flow of firearms into Canada.


----------



## Old Sweat (9 Jan 2009)

That post is also three-and-a-half years old.

More importantly, in my previous existence I worked with ATF, DEA, US Customs and other agencies in conjunction with the RCMP, Canada Customs, etc in national security issues of mutual concern. There never was any attempt by any American agency to dictate policy or tell us what to do.


----------

